# Deer Hunting-610 acres For Lease Brooks County Ga.



## Cduke6687 (May 8, 2015)

Looking for a group no larger than 2 or 3 hunters for a  600acre tract in Brooks County Ga.
Ag fields, some hardwood bottoms & planted pines.
No accomodations or RV sites...$10 acre includes deer hunting only. 
 Craig 407-256-4856  NO TEXTS


----------

